# First Batch of SP Question....



## rstar26 (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi all!

Working on my first batch of SP according to Lons original recipe. It says a coupld of days after adding last bottle of juice and energizer to rack to carboy to finish fermenting... My question is how much do you fill said carboy? If i fill it into the neck will it bubble over?


----------



## Julie (Dec 3, 2011)

after a couple of days, take a hyrdometer reading and if you have it down to 1.010 or close to that, then rack, i bring mine up to the bottome of the neck and the rest will go into another vessal, whatever it will fit into


----------

